# Rent a car?



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Are we allowed to rent cars for this type of work?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Only through Uber approved programs. Reach out to a GLH and ask if something is available in your area.

HOWEVER! I strongly advise AGAINST this. It leaves you with all of the liabilities of car ownership without any of the pluses of car ownership, and if something happens the only one on the hook is you.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Also, renting a car to do food deliveries (assuming by the name Grubhubflub) or Uber X is not a good business plan. You are basically going to be working just to pay the rental. If it's food deliveries get an old beater. If it's Uber X get a used economical car. If you have to get a loan, lease, or rental for the sole purpose of this.....don't.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Seamus said:


> If you have to get a loan, lease, or rental for the sole purpose of this.....don't.


^^^^^^^^^
The ONLY reason to consider a loan for an Uber car is if the car will provide a personal service that you require as well.
I only got a loan on my PF because my first everyday driver car croaked and I needed a large replacement to cart tools and car parts around. Uber was a secondary use.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> The ONLY reason to consider a loan for an Uber car is if the car will provide a personal service that you require as well.
> I only got a loan on my PF because my first everyday driver car croaked and I needed a large replacement to cart tools and car parts around. Uber was a secondary use.


Yup, totally agree.


----------

